# Your Top 5 Movies



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Silence of the Lambs
Brokeback Mountain
Donnie Darko
Let Me In 
Pulp Fiction


----------



## pumpkins (Feb 2, 2012)

Almost Famous Annie Hall Lost in Translation The Birds The Breakfast Club


----------



## badgers (Apr 2, 2012)

1) Girl, Interrupted
2) The Dark Knight
3) Donnie Darko
4) Requiem for a Dream
5) Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove
Harold And Maude
High Fidelity
Citizen Kane
The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## jessnic (May 13, 2013)

In no order:

1. Donnie Darko (watched this 1000 times)
2. Jane Eyre from 2011 (just cuz I love the book and it makes me so emotional...)
3. Requiem For a Dream (Best movie that I will probably never watch again... sooo disturbing/depressing but sooooo goooood)
4. A Clockwork Orange

Uh oh, can't decide on a fifth one!! ummmm can I just list like 5 more? is that allowed?? ugh!
5. The King's Speech
5. Into The Wild
5. American Beauty
5. The Dark Knight
5. Spirited Away
5. Cabin In The Woods

:crazy:


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

1.2001-A Space Odyssey
2.The Godfather
3.A Man For All Seasons
4.The Apartment
5.A Few Good Men


----------



## LouisetheSane (Jun 2, 2013)

This is hard but I'll do my best...

The Princess Bride
Donnie Darko
The Breakfast Club
Dead Poets Society
Dogma


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

Almost Famous
Candy
Cruel Intentions
My Own Private Idaho

this is harder than I thought...
it feels like I have to kill one of my children....
even though I have no kids......

Dazed and Confused
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Lords of Dogtown
Girl, Interrupted
It's Kind of A Funny Story
Pineapple Express
THIS IS THE END 
Virgin Suicides 
Garden State

Wow, I really cheated.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

1. The Fifth Element
2. V for Vendetta
3. Big Fish
4. Moulin Rouge
5. Chronicle


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

5. *Kill Bill Vol. 2 *[2004, Quentin Tarantino]
I think what elevates this film from its prequel is Tarantino's audacious *restraint* of gratuitous gore and stylized fighting. Vol. 1 was extemporaneous, quick-paced, violently stylized brilliance. Vol. 2 reveals Tarantino's true depth in storytelling. For a sequel, it develops more of the story and expands its antagonists into often likable anti-heroes for their wit and characterization. Talk about emotional closure, too.

4. *Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? *[1966, Mike Nichols]
This movie is made by the performance of its four leads. Each line is spoken to one-up the previous; as if the actors were all fighting for the spotlight. What results is one of the most intense "talking" movies ever filmed, with over two hours of high-octane, carefully crafted verbal wit that masterfully spirals into drunken mayhem and an unforgettable denouement, capped off by Elizabeth Taylor's monologue that lingers eternally in the WTF processes of your brain.

3. *Come and See *[1985, Elem Klimov]
When you think "World War II movie", this surreal nightmare of Belarusian genocide depicting the traumas of a young teenage soldier kinda stands out of that catalog. Come and See is a horrifying and often phantasmagoric depiction of _war. _Not military action, not strategical bomb-disarming, not the heroism of one idealist Nazi with a list. War in its primitive sense, the act of killing masses of innocent people because of the chaos that is human nature. You won't see a horror movie more scary than Come and See.

2. *The Wages of Fear *[1954, Henri-Georges Clouzot]
Ever see a movie that makes you feel dizzy with anxiety and fear? Well I hadn't. Then this movie happened. I would liken the experience of watching this film to mountain climbing without the any gear or equipment. Watch this film if you are interested in hearing your own heartbeat.

1. *Paris, Texas *[1984, Wim Wenders]
This movie will stay with you for the rest of your life. That is all.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Amelie
Kiki's Delivery Service
The Fifth Element
Mulholland Drive
The Life Aquatic

Some of my "all time" favorites might change in the future.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

In no particular order:

Blazing Saddles
Star Wars: A New Hope
Snatch
A Fistful of Dollars
Groundhog Day


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

spirited away
leon the professional
500 days of summer
lord of the rings
series of unfortunate events


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

American Beauty
Pan's Labyrinth
Kill Bill
The Silence of the Lambs
The Prestige


I guess.
It's hard to pick 5, especially if you enjoy various genres.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

I can name favourite TV shows, favourite videogames, favourite books... but for some reason not so much movies. These'll take me a while to think up.

Not in any order, but:

- Avengers
- Rise of the Guardians
- Heavy Rain (yes this is technically a videogame, but 1. it's an interactive movie & 2. a movie of it IS being made for 2014)
- Hotel Transylvania
- Any Disney film (namely Mulan if I _have_ to pick one. But Lady and the Tramp, Oliver and Company, Fox and the Hound... all brilliant)

Ah I do have a typically childish taste (aside from Heavy Rain and maybe Avengers). But they're good movies, to me. Strangely enough I also enjoy horrors... quite the contrast.
Studio Ghibli also have fantastic movies.


----------



## bookish (Jun 18, 2013)

This is hard. I've had to kill many darlings here, but:

Inception
Ying Xiong (Hero)
El secreto de sus ojos
Dead Poets Society
Fight Club


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Belle de Jour 
Shawshank Redemption 
The Shining 
Moonrise Kingdom 
Blue Velvet


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Requiem for a Dream
Following (Christopher Nolan)
Paprika
Twelve Monkeys
Donnie Darko


----------



## Damalur_Sol (Jul 4, 2013)

The Shawshank Redemption
It's a Wonderful Life
Life As A House
TCN: The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe
The Majestic

As far as I was able to narrow down to 5, off the top of my head. I know I'm probably mistaking one for another.


----------

